# health issue



## hibiscusmile (Aug 30, 2018)

Not the mantis, but me, having a heart problem and not able to ship today, will do so tuesday after the holidays, sorry and thanks.


----------



## Synapze (Aug 30, 2018)

Hope you start feeling better. ?


----------



## ausar318 (Aug 30, 2018)

I’ll pray for you! I hope you are start doing better!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 31, 2018)

Get well soon


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 31, 2018)

I'll be praying for you! I hope that you get better soon. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## cwebster (Sep 9, 2018)

Hope you are well and feeling all better soon.


----------



## Mh987 (Sep 11, 2018)

Get some rest!  Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------

